# Angeles Accommodation



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have some friends coming over from Thailand in April 18 for a week or so and will meet up in Angeles. We want to spend about 5 days there, show them around, then head to Subic.
I have been there quite a few times and for the past 4 years or so used Tiger Hotel, but have found their rooms aging and inevitably have problems when we get there. Not to mention no elevator and put on 4th floor several times, so think it is time for a change.
Need good location, moderate tariff (not top end), good sized room, tv, cable, fridge, ensuite, room safe a/c - usual facilities. A friend offered a suggestion of Phoenix HOtel but not room safes there apparently.
Any suggestions appreciated thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> I have some friends coming over from Thailand in April 18 for a week or so and will meet up in Angeles. We want to spend about 5 days there, show them around, then head to Subic.
> I have been there quite a few times and for the past 4 years or so used Tiger Hotel, but have found their rooms aging and inevitably have problems when we get there. Not to mention no elevator and put on 4th floor several times, so think it is time for a change.
> Need good location, moderate tariff (not top end), good sized room, tv, cable, fridge, ensuite, room safe a/c - usual facilities. A friend offered a suggestion of Phoenix HOtel but not room safes there apparently.
> Any suggestions appreciated thank you.


Oh that's an easy one. Check here for The Orchid Inn. Located one corner off the walking street (Fields Ave). Not too expensive and it will not only meet but far exceed the needs you mention. Inside restaurant and a great poolside restaurant as well as a separate indoor (aircon) bar poolside. Rooms are nicely appointed and have secure room safes.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you, now where it is, nice setting will check it out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mogo51 said:


> Thank you, now where it is, nice setting will check it out.


It is located one block or corner from the Fields Ave walking street. Closest notable landmark is PNP police station #4.
Check this Google Maps Link for exact location


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

*Angeles City Hotel*

The Angeles Beach Club (ABC) Hotel, America Hotel or The Lewis Grand Hotel are some of the better Hotels in Angeles City with reasonable price. Both located on Don Juico Ave. close to any of the entertainment you may seek. 

Also Prime Asia Hotel is a little closer to Walking Street and is a very good Hotel too.


----------

